# Life is looking up



## TheMizz...erable (Aug 14, 2011)

When the wife left in August I was devastated. Near suicidal. I mean really close. Things have gotten a lot better. The divorce is final. I have gotten the house refinanced in my name. Payments are even lower now.  And I just got a promotion at work and am making more money.

What a roller coaster ride it has been but things are looking up. 

For those going thru divorce/separation/post divorce...keep your head up because it does get better.


----------



## unreal (Mar 12, 2011)

Good to see someone making it I am still in suicidal mode nothing seems to work.


----------



## hurtingsobad (Oct 29, 2011)

Suicide is NOT THE ANSWER! You will be gone, and your ex won't give a crap, will go through the rest of their lives saying "He/She was weak...I told you so!" Bullchit! 

We are strong, THEY are the weak ones, the ones that gave up, ran away from their responsibilities to us and our relationship with them.

I pride myself in being able to remind my ex every time we talk/see each other that I am better, I am stronger, and I am loved by many.

Her, on the other hand, looks stressed, old, in poor health, and burning the candle at both ends.

Who is the winner now?


----------

